# Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich



## tuxedo (24 November 2006)

Unter genealogie.de  gibt es wieder mal ein neues Angebot, das mit der gleichen Masche arbeitet, wie auch andere Seiten die auf unseriösen Kundenfang gehen:


Es wird mit der Neugier des Users gespielt - Sind Sie adelig?
die Preisinformation wird möglichst weit weg vom Registrierungsformular platziert und so klein und unscheinbar wie möglich gehalten, es gibt sonst keine Hinweise, die auf die Kostenpflichtigkeit des Angebots hindeuten
die AGBs sind so verfasst, dass die wichtigen Informationen für den Verbraucher in absichtlich lang gehaltenen Texten völlig untergehen
 Es handelt sich wieder mal um einen 12-Monats-Zugang für einen stattlichen Preis von 60 Euro pro Jahr.
Im aff.-Forum ist man zwar der Meinung, dass es sich um kein Abzocker-Angebot handelt. Meiner Meinung nach aber unterscheideen sich die Aufmachung und das Konzept der Seite nicht von den üblichen Vertretern [ edit]  Seiten, die in den letzten Monaten ins Gerede gekommen sind, z.B. [ edit} 

Meine Empfehlung lautet deswegen ganz klar: Finger weg!

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Captain Picard (24 November 2006)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*

Für alle,  aber auch ausnahmslos alle "Angebote" gilt, das was in diesem Artikel beschrieben wird:
http://www.heise.de/ct/tv/artikel/79893


> Kostenlose Angebote im Netz?
> Bedenken Sie: Niemand hat etwas zu verschenken. Auch wenn ein Angebot noch
> so verlockend erscheint, sollten Sie sich ganz genau überlegen: Wie verdient
> der Anbieter sein Geld?* Kann dieses Angebot realistisch und seriös sein?*


Woher soll das Geld  für all die tollen Geschenke kommen?


> und gewinne ein großes Familienfest oder 5.000,00 Euro in Bar !


Wohltäter der Menschheit? wohl kaum.  
Würden  die User sich das immer wieder  vor Augen halten, bevor sie ihre Daten
 eingeben und ungelesene  AGBs mit schnellem Klick bestätigen, gäbe es
vermutlich so wenig Betroffene, das sich das Geschäft nicht lohnen würde.
aber.....


----------



## jupp11 (24 November 2006)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Wohltäter der Menschheit? ..


aber sicher, die wollen doch nur unser Bestes  
(unser Geld)


----------



## tuxedo (25 November 2006)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*

Möglicherweise kommt es hier zu einer juristischen Diskussion bzgl Namensforschung und Widerruf. Natürlich nur rein theoretisch. 

http://www.recht.de/phpbb/viewtopic.php?t=91286


----------



## kleinC (27 November 2006)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*

hallo, kann man da wegen irrtum wiederrufen? hab jetzt ne mahnung bekommen das ich 60 euro zahlen soll. hatte mich da nur registriert und meine daten eingegeben weil ich nen kleinen stammbaum entwickeln wollte. von geld bezahlen habe ich nie was gelesen bzw. nur das es eine premiummitgliedschaft gibt die geld kostet, die ich aber niemals genommen habe. habe auch nie wieder was von denen gehört rechnungsmäßig. erst jetzt nach über einen monat ne mail ich solle zahlen. rechnung ist natürlich nicht lesbar, angeblich im pdf format aber das format das sie angehängt haben ist kein pdf format und auch keins das mein compu kennt. daher gehe ich da mal eher von [...] aus.

_[Ein Wort entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Reducal (27 November 2006)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*



kleinC schrieb:


> kann man da wegen irrtum wiederrufen?


Wenn ein Irrtum vorliegt ist ein Vertrag ungültig, reine Begründungssache und die Angelegeheit dessen, der das Geld will, seinen Anspruch auch vor einem Gericht zu behaupten.


----------



## kleinC (27 November 2006)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*

soll genau heißen, dass man wegen irrtum anfechten und den vertrag für nichtig erklären kann? !  

glaube aber nich das die das auf eine verhandlung ankommen lassen!!!


----------



## Captain Picard (27 November 2006)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*



kleinC schrieb:


> glaube aber nich das die das auf eine verhandlung ankommen lassen!!!


hat auch niemand behauptet, es gibt bisher keinen einzigen Fall,  der vor Gericht "gelandet" ist


----------



## kleinC (27 November 2006)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*

nu dann, dank euch


----------



## Wembley (27 November 2006)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*

Näheres allgemein gesehen zum Kapitel "Kann ich einen Vertrag anfechten?" hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=131488#post131488

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## kleinC (4 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*

hallo habe jetzt ne antwort zurückbekommen und die wollen meinen widerspruch wegen irrtum nich akzeptieren. was soll ich jetzt machen. bezahlen möchte ich nicht weil ich es als [.......] empfinde. muss ich denn jetzt zahlen oder was soll ich machen? mich an verbraucherschutzbund wenden?was habt ihr für ideen

das problem ist das der preis meiner meinung nach versteckt war und ich dazu etliche seiten hätte lesen müssen.

außerdem war ich nur einmal auf der seite. [.......] daher hat mir das ganze nichts genützt und ich bin nie wieder auf der seite gewesen geschweige denn eingeloggt.

hier mal die antwort:



> Ihre Beanstandung ist bei uns eingegangen. Zur Beantwortung möchten wir auf die folgenden Punkte hinweisen.
> Unsere Aufzeichnungen belegen Ihre Anmeldung unter Angabe Ihrer EMail-Adresse.
> >
> >
> ...



_Geändert von Brest. Grund: Teile wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. _


----------



## Reducal (4 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*



kleinC schrieb:


> muss ich denn jetzt zahlen oder was soll ich machen? mich an verbraucherschutzbund wenden?was habt ihr für ideen


Ideen gibt es reichlich nur schade, dass man die nicht posten darf - Rechtsberatung für den Einzelfall ist verboten. Siehe > HIER <.


----------



## marstall (5 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*

Mir ging es auch so. Nachdem sich ein Bekannter mit meinen Daten dort nach der Herkunft meines Namens erkundigt hat und die Rückmail mit den angehängten AGB´S, die er nicht öffnen konnte bestätigt hat, kam zu mir die 60,-€ Rechnung. Ich schrieb zurück dass ich persönlich nichts bestellt habe und auch nichts will, aber die drohen weiter. Wie soll man sich da jetz verhalten ohne weitere Kosten zu produzieren? Bezahlt hab ich nix und will auch nix zahlen.


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*



marstall schrieb:


> Wie soll man sich da jetz verhalten ohne weitere Kosten zu produzieren?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700


----------



## marstall (5 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700


danke für die schnelle antwort.


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Januar 2007)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*

grad gesehen
http://wiki-de.genealogy.net/wiki/Genealogie.de


> Vorsicht: Verwechslungsgefahr!
> 
> Die Internetseite [noparse]www.genealogie.de[/noparse] hat keine technische, kommerzielle oder inhaltliche Verbindung mit genealogy.net, genealogienetz.de und auch nicht mit dem Verein für Computergenealogie. Ebenso hat diese Seite nichts mit der Firma Genealogie-Service.de GmbH zu tun.


----------



## Hasenbommel (23 Januar 2007)

*Genealogie...das leidige Thema...geht weiter...*

...habe bereits eine Rechnung per Post erhalten. Ich habe Wochen davor meine schriftlichen Wiederspruch per Einschreiben versendet. 
Ich habe bereits mit der Verbraucherschutzzentrale telefoniert. Sie meinte, dass bestimmt auch noch härtere Briefe (von Inkassounternehmen etc.) kommen würden. Ich sollte diese einfach abheften. Ich muss also nichts weiter unternehmen? Bin ein bisschen verunsichert. Könnt Ihr mich beruhigen?
Danke. Gruss an alle!


----------



## Hans Der Driver (23 Januar 2007)

*AW: Genealogie...das leidige Thema...geht weiter...*



Hasenbommel schrieb:


> ... . Ich muss also nichts weiter unternehmen? Bin ein bisschen verunsichert. Könnt Ihr mich beruhigen?
> Danke. Gruss an alle!



LESEN - LESEN - LESEN : Hier wird immer wieder in Hunderten Beiträgen die Erfahrung vermittelt, die Dir die Verbraucherschützer auch gegeben haben. Stay cool.


----------



## KatzenHai (23 Januar 2007)

*AW: Genealogie...das leidige Thema...geht weiter...*



Hasenbommel schrieb:


> Ich muss also nichts weiter unternehmen? Bin ein bisschen verunsichert. Könnt Ihr mich beruhigen?


*Standardantwort eines Mods zu dieser Frage.*


----------



## coluche (30 Januar 2007)

*Mit wem bist du verwandt? - genealogie.de*

Die neueste Masche nach der Lebensprognose: Genealogie.de, „Namens und Ahnenforschung“.
Echt nicht schlecht, was die sich alles einfallen lassen, um den Leuten das Geld aus den Taschen zu ziehen!

Ich schaute in letzter Zeit in das Forum Autoextrem.de und was kam ständig bei jedem Klick als Popup? Die Lebensprognose. Schön anziehend gemacht, von so ner Werbeseite. Das war aber dermaßen nervig, dass ich dort einen Beitrag geschrieben habe. Auch um die Leute zu warnen, denn das Forum ist nicht klein. Vor allem wollte ich wissen, ob die Admins nicht dagegen was unternehmen wollen, denn es ist echt störend. Ständig kommt ein Popup und verdunkelt die Seite. Man muss warten, bis man es schließen kann. Alles was ich an Antworten bekam war so was wie „wer bei so was mitmacht ist selber schuld“.
Seit gestern kommt jetzt der neue Popup: „Mit wem bist du verwandt?“. Darum gehe ich davon aus, dass es vom selben Verein kommt

Ich kann den Link von dem Popup geben, nicht von der Hauptseite, denn wenn man im Popup auf  „jetzt prüfen“ geht, oder versucht direkt auf genealogie.de zu gehen, kommt eine Warnmeldung, dass genealogie.de versucht, eine Datei (genealogie) auf den PC zu speichern. Und das lasse ich natürlich nicht zu.
ht(t)p://web22.lieb.net-build.de/cds_rotate/rotate.php?u=2445

Darum kann ich nicht auf die Seite schauen, ob da ein Preis steht, wo in den AGBs und so. Ein neuer, fieser Trick.
Bestimmt wird es in einigen Wochen die ersten „soll ich zahlen?“-Beiträge geben. :-?

_an bestehenden Thread verschoben modaction _


----------



## coluche (30 Januar 2007)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*

oh sorry, nächstes Mal schaue ich besser nach.


----------



## kleinC (5 Februar 2007)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*

hab von genealogie einen brief bekommen mit der letzten mahnung...muahahahaha

naja, immer wenn man denen ne mail schreibt bekommt man immer die gleich standardmeil zurck und zwr unabgeändert und auf individuelle fragen wird gar nich erst eingegangen. naja s...*-verein. hoffe die stanzen sie bald alle in den boden.


----------



## Fipps (22 März 2007)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Woher soll das Geld  für all die tollen Geschenke kommen?





			
				Ziff. III 2. der AGB schrieb:
			
		

> Einsendeschluss ist der 01.01.2008



Bis dahin könnten durchaus genügend 60 EUR-Scheine eingesammelt sein (ab 84 zahlungswilligen Kunden ist der Preis gedeckt).


----------



## Captain Picard (22 März 2007)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*



Fipps schrieb:


> Bis dahin könnten durchaus genügend 60 EUR-Scheine eingesammelt sein (ab 84 zahlungswilligen Kunden ist der Preis gedeckt).


Selbst wenn sie den "Lottogewinn"  auszahlen würden ( was ich schlicht nicht glaube) 
macht es  die Methode  unvorsichtige/gutgläubige  Mitmenschen dreist um diesen  Betrag zu erleichtern 
nicht sympathischer :bang: :steinigung:


----------



## Fipps (23 März 2007)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*

Ich habe mir die geneale Seite gestern angeschaut, weil die Tochter meines Vermieters drauf reingefallen ist. Sympathisch ist daran in der Tat gar nichts. Typischer Ablauf: Hingelotst, Datenmaske ausgefüllt, durchgeklickt und enttäuscht die Seite wieder verlassen. Einige Zeit später dann die Rechnung. Papi schaut sich die inkriminierte Seite genauestens an und stellt fest: Ja, da steht es doch: 60 EUR für ein Jahr.

Zahlen wird mein Vermieter aber trotzdem nicht. Der Hinweis in der letzten Reihe eines Sternchenhinweises, den jeder vernünftige Leser auf die Erläuterung zum Ausfüllen der Datenmaske versteht. Spätestens nach dem Lesen der Erläuterungen



> * Nur richtig angegebene Daten nehmen an unserem Gewinnspiel teil.
> Um Missbrauch und wissentliche Falscheingaben zu vermeiden, wird Ihre IP-Adresse 195.127.203.185 bei der Teilnahme gespeichert. Anhand dieser Adresse sind Sie ...



hört jeder vernünftige Leser mit dem Lesen auch wieder auf (nur so ein langweiliger Hinweis). Daran ändert auch der dezente Fettdruck im Sternchenhinweis nichts.

Also ich hätte beim Ausfüllen der Datenmaske auch nicht den Eindruck gewonnen, dass ich dadurch einen Vertrag schließen sollte. Offensichtlich wurden die Daten für das Gewinnspiel abgefragt und nicht als Grundlage für einen Vertragsschluss. Und wenn ich keinen Vertrag schließen will, dann will ich auch nicht zahlen.


----------



## rolf76 (27 März 2007)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*

Diese Überlegungen hier zu einer neueren Entscheidung des LG Düsseldorf gehen in eine ähnliche Richtung.


----------



## Ceron (28 März 2007)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*

Hallo ich bin 16 und bin auf genlogie reingefallen.
Muss ich jetzt zahlen? Kann das auch von statten gehen, ohne dass mein elltern was davorn erfahren?= :unzufrieden:


----------



## Wembley (28 März 2007)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*



Ceron schrieb:


> Hallo ich bin 16 und bin auf genlogie reingefallen.
> Muss ich jetzt zahlen? Kann das auch von statten gehen, ohne dass mein elltern was davorn erfahren?= :unzufrieden:


Wenn du genlogie.de/com meinst und nicht genealogie.de, dann ist es ein anderer Anbieter, aber die selbe Masche. Lies hier den Unterpunkt *"Können sich Minderjährige für einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst anmelden?"*
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=131430#post131430


			
				Rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Minderjährige zwischen 7 und 17 sind beschränkt geschäftsfähig. Sie können zwar im eigenen Namen Verträge abschließen. Die Wirksamkeit des Vertrags hängt aber von einer im Voraus oder im Nachhinein erteilten Zustimmung des Sorgeberechtigten ab. Grundsätzlich ist dabei eine allgemeine Einwilligung der Sorgeberechtigten in Verträge mit geringer Verpflichtung denkbar, z.B. der Kauf von Lebensmitteln, Spielsachen etc. mit dem Taschengeld. Bei Geschäften größeren Umfangs und insbesondere bei Verträgen mit dauerhafter Bindung wird eine solche Einwilligung allerdings regelmäßig fehlen. Wird die erforderliche Zustimmung ausdrücklich verweigert, ist der Vertrag endgültig unwirksam.


Also du sieht, allgemein gesehen, können Leute in deinem Alter nicht so ohne weiteres derlei Verträge abschließen. Wenn Eltern einen Vertrag nicht genehmigen und dies einer Firma mitteilen, hat ein Anbieter Pech gehabt.

Deine Eltern solltest du unbedingt mit einbeziehen. Aus vielerlei Gründen. Zeige ihnen doch dieses Forum und sie werden sehen, dass du nicht der einzige bist, der die Preishinweise übersehen hat. Die Verbraucherzentralen kennen diese Firmen und deren Methoden auch schon in- und auswendig. Ja und wenn ihr schon dabei seid, dann könnt ihr euch diese beiden hochinteressanten Lins durchlesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935
http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2006/12/20/faq-internet-vertragsfallen/

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## coluche (28 März 2007)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*

Warum soll er (oder sie) die Eltern mit einbeziehen?

Wenn es die übliche Masche ist, gibt es eh keinen Grund zur Beunruhigung, oder? 
Ob Ceron jetzt 16 oder 66 ist.
Es werden Rechnungen kommen, Mahnungen, Briefe vom Inkassobüro und dann ist Ruhe.
Solange kein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt, gibt es keinen Grund zu handeln.

Gut, wenn Ceron seine wahre Adresse gegeben hat, werden die Briefe natürlich ankommen und von den Eltern gesehen werden (ich denke nicht, daß Ceron immer als Erster den Briefkasten leert). Wenn sie sich dann Sorgen machen würden, wäre es vielleicht besser, sie aufzuklären.


----------



## jupp11 (28 März 2007)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*



coluche schrieb:


> Warum soll er (oder sie) die Eltern mit einbeziehen?


Weil es grundsätzlich empfehlenswert ist, die Erziehungsberechtigten einzubeziehen. Kopf in den Sand und Hände vor die Augen (du siehst mich nicht) bringt gar nichts. Kommt es dann doch den Eltern zur Kenntnis ist der (Riesen)Krach vorprogrammiert.


----------



## Ceron (28 März 2007)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*

Aha ja danke erstmal für die Tipps. In meinen augen ist das totale [ edit] . die legen dass doch nur darauf an. Dass die preise nur unten stehen, ist doch bei keinen der seiten zufall. ohh ohh mein vater hatte wegen mir schon öfters ärger wegen dem internet....neeeeinnn!!! :wall:


----------



## Ceron (28 März 2007)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*

hab hier mal was gefunden. die [ edit]  die das machen:

Teil1: http://www.youtube.com/ 

Teil2: ...n man selbst tausende von strafanzeigen hat^^


----------



## coluche (28 März 2007)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*

richtig Ceron, 
die werden nur einen Gerichtssaal von innen sehen, wenn sie selbst auf der Anklagebank sitzen.



> ohh ohh mein vater hatte wegen mir schon öfters ärger wegen dem internet....neeeeinnn!!!


Du kannst deinen Vater sagen, daß es keinen Ärger geben wird. Nur sinnlose Verschwendung von Briefpapier. 

Gib ihm das zu lesen:
verbraucherrechtliches.de/(...)/faq-internet-vertragsfallen/
und wenn er einen Brief schreiben will, kann er den nutzen:
verbraucherzentrale-nrw-Brief-Minderjährige


----------



## Ceron (31 März 2007)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*

Ich hab denen geschrieben dass ich minderjährig bin und das kam heute:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> bei der Anmeldung muss das korrekte Geburtsdatum eingetragen werden. Bei Ihren
> Angaben handelt es sich nicht um den Tag, an dem Sie tatsächlich geboren
> ...


:cry:


----------



## Reducal (31 März 2007)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*

Lass dich nicht verunsichern. Einen "entstandenen Schaden" vermag ich zumindest nicht zu erkennen. Bei virtuellen Leistungen ist es ohnehin ein sehr schwieriges Thema für den Anbieter, die Leistung und somit den ggf. Schaden geltend zu machen.
Wenn der Anbieter nicht wirksamen Schutz gegen die Eingabe falscher Daten einbaut, ist er meinem Erchten nach selbst Schuld, wenn sein Produkt auch von Minderjährigen genutzt wird. Ein Vertrag kommt deshalb nicht zu Stande. Der Herr Anbieter nimmt billigend in Kauf, dass für das schnelle Abo auch mal falsche Daten eingegeben werden und ist damit mit seinem Projekt mEn nicht schutzwürdig.


----------



## Captain Picard (31 März 2007)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*



Reducal schrieb:


> Der Herr Anbieter nimmt billigend in Kauf, dass für das
> schnelle Abo auch mal falsche Daten eingegeben werden und ist damit mit
> seinem Projekt mEn nicht schutzwürdig.


Der Herr Anbieter nimmt auch in Kauf, dass die Preisangabe nach wie vor tief 
unten in den AGB und gaaanz unten im untersten Scrollbereich der zweiten  
Seite  so platziert ist,  dass  billigend in Kauf genommen wird, dass User dies 
übersehen. Glaube kaum, dass er dieses Geschäftsmodell einer gerichtlichen 
Würdigung unterziehen möchte.


----------



## Ceron (31 März 2007)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*

Ok danke für die Antworten Euch beiden


----------



## Virus8000 (31 März 2007)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*

:sun: :sun: 
Hallo,
ihc selber bin MINDERJÄHRIG und bin selbst auf so einen [...] reingefallen!!!
Lebensprognose.com heißt die [...].
Wenn ihr auf diese Seite geht,
könnt ihr noch ein ganz kleines bisschen nach unten scrollen!!!
Dort steht dasnn der Preis in höhe von 
SAGENHAFTEN 59€!!!
Ihr müsst immer erst ALLES gut und ausfürlich 
durchlesen.KLAR???
Ich hab erst ´ne E-mail bekommen und auf diese einen Brief zu meinem Vater.
PASST IMMER AUF,BEVOR IHR ETWAS EINGEBT!!!

MERKT:IHR KRIGT IM LEBEN NICHTS GESCHENKT!!!!!!!!!!!:wall:

_[2 Ausdrücke entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 April 2007)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*



Virus8000 schrieb:


> MERKT:IHR KRIGT IM LEBEN NICHTS GESCHENKT


Hier schon! Heute: ein *e*


----------



## coluche (2 April 2007)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*

Es gibt viele nette gratis Anbieter im Internet. 
Nur wenn man gebeten wird, seine Daten incl. Adresse einzugeben, sollten die Alarmglocken läuten.


----------



## Ceron (7 April 2007)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*

hi

die Antworten nicht mehr, und das ist auch gut so , trotzdem hab ich viel Zeit investiert, um mehr über die Firmen, Machenschaften und den Rechten der Usern zu erfahren. Dabei ist mir eine Seite aufgefallen, die ähnlich wie genlogie (wo ich drauf reingefallen bin) aussieht. Bei mir wars die "Internet Service AG". Und ich will natürlich auch andere warnen, und dehalb vermute ich das hier mal. Wir mir bekannt geworden ist, hiess die Internet Service Ag vorher Xendria oder Xentri Ag. Kann es sein dass sich die Internet Service AG jetzt in "InterServ AG" umbenannt hat? 

Interserv AG FZE
Twin Towers
Baniyas Road, Deira
Dubai - United Arab Emirates
P.O. Box: 4404, Dubai

schon ne krasse adresse wa :-D


----------



## Reducal (7 April 2007)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*



Ceron schrieb:


> Kann es sein dass sich die Internet Service AG jetzt in "InterServ AG" umbenannt hat?


Auch, Ableger werden derzeit verstreut und noch weiter anonymisiert. Dein Thread wäre der hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=41890, dort geht es bereits hinreichend um die Aktivitäten von IS (vormals Xentria).


----------



## Blue (27 April 2007)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*

Hi,

ich bin der Sohn von Blue, ich bin 18.
Ich bin auch auf die Interserv AG reingefallen. Ich hab ihren Test nicht mal zu ende gemacht weil ich eig. nur wissen wollte ob es was taugt. Jetzt hab auf einer andere Webseite das gelesen: (Keine Antwort einer Frage von mir!)



			
				ungenanntes Forum schrieb:
			
		

> Daniel
> Am 26. April 2007 um 15:07 Uhr
> [...]



Ich glaube mich auch an sowas zu erinnern und wollte fragen ob es stimmt.
Außerdem kann man sein Vertrag Widerrufen:



> Sie können Ihre Vertragserklärung innerhalb von 14 Tagen ohne Angaben von Gründen in Textform (z. B. Brief, Fax, E-Mail) widerrufen. (...) Im Falle eines wirksamen Widerrufes sind die beiderseits empfangenen Leistungen zurückzugewähren und gegebenenfalls gezogene Nutzungen (z.B. entgangene Zinsen) herauszugeben.
> Können Sie uns die empfangene Leistung ganz oder teilweise nicht
> oder nur in verschlechtertem Zustand zurückgewähren, müssen Sie uns insoweit ggf. Wertersatz leisten. Verpflichtungen zur Erstattung von Zahlungen müssen sie innerhalb von 30 Tagen nach Absendung ihrer Widerrufserklärung erfüllen.



Soll ich darauf eingehen? Kommt mir so vor als wenn ich dann wirklich bezahlen muss wenn ich da ein Fax hin schicke.


Soll ich einfach alle anfragen nach Geld ignorieren?
MfG

_[Unzulässiges Zitat aus einem fremden Forum entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Captain Picard (27 April 2007)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*



Blue schrieb:


> Soll ich einfach alle anfragen nach Geld ignorieren?
> MfG



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700


----------



## Blue (27 April 2007)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*

Ich hasse sowas. Könnt ihr nur Links posten aber nichts zu dem Thema sagen?
Ist ja gut das ich mir den Thread durchlesen soll, aber das hättest du auch schreiben können!

MfG


----------



## dvill (27 April 2007)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*

Warum soll jemand was schreiben für einen, der nicht lesen will?


----------



## jupp11 (27 April 2007)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*



Blue schrieb:


> Ich hasse sowas.


Dann bleib weg. Niemand zwingt dich hier zu posten. Du willst was  für lau 
und stellst auch noch Ansprüche. Hast du kein Gebiß, weil du alles vorgekaut bekommen willst?


----------



## Blue (27 April 2007)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*

Sagte ich das? Außerdem kann man sich ja mal mühe geben, ein bischen nett zu sein ... :roll: 

Also, ich hab mir die erste Seite dieses Threads durchgelesen und das hier gefunden: Auf konkrete Einzelfallfragen zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird hier keine Antwort gegeben werden (Rechtsberatungsgesetz).

Schön, dann werde ich alles was sie mir schicken einfach ignorieren. Sollte sie rechtliche schritte einleiten, lache ich kurz und schicke ein Fax mit dem Inhalt das der Anspruch auf 99€ nicht rechtskräftig ist, dank dem Urteil des Münchener AG vom 16.01.2007, Az. 161 C 23695/06, welches besagt das Preise die ungewöhnlich und überraschend, ebeso unwirksam sind.
Danke


MfG


----------



## Immo (27 April 2007)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*



Blue schrieb:


> Sagte ich das? Außerdem kann man sich ja mal mühe geben, ein bischen nett zu sein ... :roll:



manchmal hat man das Gefühl hier im falschen Film zu sein.  Nicht genug, dass (wirklich) kostenlose Hilfe geboten wird, nein, es muß auch noch nett verpackt sein.   Hast du dir mal überlegt, wie du dich fühlen würdest, wenn dir tausendemal dieselben Fragen  gestellt werden?  Warum haben sich wohl engagierte Mitglieder  des Forums die Mühe gemacht, die Grundsatzpostings zu erarbeiten? Damit nicht jedesmal dasselbe gepostet werden muß.  Denk mal drüber nach, bevor du wieder so unausgegorenes   von dir gibst.


----------



## Blue (27 April 2007)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*

Er hat mit mir kein einziges Wort gewechselt, nur einen Link geschreiben. Ich werd doch wohl verlangen können begrüst zu werden!
Und dann werd ich auch noch angemacht, das ich Hilfe suche interesiert hier keinen. Kommt so rüber, entschuldigung.


----------



## jupp11 (27 April 2007)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*



Blue schrieb:


> Ich werd doch wohl verlangen können begrüst zu werden!


 

hab schon viele Unverfrorenheiten  hier gelesen, das gehört in die Top Ten  :thumb:


----------



## dvill (27 April 2007)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*



Blue schrieb:


> Ich werd doch wohl verlangen können begrüst zu werden!


Nö.

Aus welchem Grund will hier jemand was verlangen können? Schon lange nicht, wenn er gleich mit Meckern reinschneit.


----------



## A John (27 April 2007)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*



Blue schrieb:


> Er hat mit mir kein einziges Wort gewechselt, nur einen Link geschreiben. Ich werd doch wohl verlangen können begrüst zu werden!


Für eine großzügige Spende zum Forenbetrieb denkt Heiko vielleicht mal über ein Script nach, welches Dir bei jedem Login eine persönliche Begrüßung, nebst Spruch des Tages auf den Schirm schickt.


Blue schrieb:


> Und dann werd ich auch noch angemacht, das ich Hilfe suche interesiert hier keinen. Kommt so rüber, entschuldigung.


Fast alle die hie posten, suchen Hilfe. Und das eigentlich immer zum gleichen Thema. Tenor: "Ich habe eine Mahnung bekommen, was soll ich jetzt machen?"
Wenn man diese Frage zum 1678 ten mal beantwortet hat, fängt man u.U. an, sich über Rationalisierungsmaßnahmen Gedanken zu machen.
Sorry, aber es scheint so, als wärst Du ein Opfer der Rationalisierung geworden.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Mai 2007)

*Genealogie*

Hallo, 
heute erhielt ich eine letzte Mahnung der Firma Genealogie,Sitz in Griesheim, über 65 Euro.Bisher hatte ich nie eine Mahnung erhalten und kenne diese Firma gar nicht. AGB's sucht man vergeblich.
Hat vielleicht jemand auch so einen Brief erhalten? Ich vermute wieder mal eine [ edit] dahinter.


----------



## Reducal (25 Mai 2007)

*AW: Genealogie*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> AGB's sucht man vergeblich.


Dann schau nochmal ganz unten, rechts. Ansonsten ist das  schon ein alter, Frankfurter Hut:


----------



## chked (31 Mai 2007)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*

Anfragen an diese [...] sind wohl zwecklos. Die Mails werden automatisch beantwortet, die liest kein Mensch! Ich habe gestern eine Mail geschicht mit folgendem Wortlaut (von einer Werbekarte eines Friseursalons, die gerade auf meinem Schreibtisch lag)


```
Liebe Kundin, lieber Kunde,

Ihre Zufriedenheit steht für uns neben dem Anspruch auf höchste fachliche 
Qualität an oberster Stelle. Um in Zukunft noch besser auf ihre Wünsche 
eingehen zu können, btten wie Sie, diese anonyme Befragung auszufüllen und 
an uns zurück zu schicken. Vielen Dank für Ihre Bemühungen.
```

Zurück kam die Standardantwort:


```
Sehr geehrte/r Herr/Frau ,

Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage beim Kundensupport von Genealogie.de !

Ihre Beanstandung ist bei uns eingegangen. Zur Beantwortung möchten wir 
auf die folgenden Punkte hinweisen ... blabla schwafel schwafel.
```

Es ist wohl ratsam, _eine _ Reklamation zu schicken und eine Kopie zur Beweissicherung gut aufzubewahren, weitere Schreiben sind pure Zeitverschwendung. Bei diesem [...] hilft wohl nur - sollte es soweit kommen - der Gang vor Gericht.

_[Zwei Ausdrücke entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## conair2004 (5 Juni 2007)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*

Hier eine Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale zum Thema:
http://www.nvzmv.de/Presse/2006/1502006.htm


----------



## Markus.L (22 Juni 2007)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*

Hallo Leute,
meine Tochter hat von Genealogie Ltd. und später von der Kanzlei H., Bonn eine Mahnung bekommen. Hier meine Reaktion, für alle, denen es ähnlich ergeht. Ihr könnt Euch gerne Anregungen entnehmen, um den Leuten das [.........] Handwerk zu legen!
Grüße
Markus



> M. L.
> Musterstr. 1
> 11111 Musterdorf
> 
> ...


P.S.: Dieses Schreiben wird in den zahlreichen Internetforen, die inzwischen zu Ihrem Namen und Ihrer Tätigkeit eröffnet sind, veröffentlicht.

_Namen aus rechtlichen Gründen gekürzt. Url deaktiviert. Teile wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## cassi (22 Juni 2007)

*@ Antidialer*

Hey Antidialer,

ich wünschte vom ganzen Herzen wir könnten Tauschen. 

Ich habe heute vom Inkosso ein schreiben erhalten, es ging hier nicht um Lebebsprognose sondern um Genlogie aber das je das Selbe.

Nun bin ich ein wenig unschlüssig was ich machen soll. Ich werde erstmal Gogglen um zu schauen, was es für ein Inkassodienst ist. 

Für Tipps wäre ich von allen Dankbar, wie ich mich jetzt verhalten soll.


Liebe Grüße
cassi   :wall:


----------



## cassi (22 Juni 2007)

*AW: @ Antidialer*

sorry googlen :scherzkeks:


----------



## Reducal (22 Juni 2007)

*AW: @ Antidialer*



cassi schrieb:


> Für Tipps wäre ich von allen Dankbar, wie ich mich jetzt verhalten soll.


Dann lies dir mal den passenden Thread > HIER < durch und folge den gelegentlich geposteten Links.


----------



## cassi (22 Juni 2007)

*AW: @ Antidialer*

so nun bin ich schon etwas schlauer und habe das Inkasso geGooglet 

wenn es Interessiert: http://www.gti-verbraucherschutz-forum.de


Und vielen Dank an Reducal

Grüße
cassi


----------



## chked (22 Juni 2007)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*

@Markus L. 
Vielen Dank für den Beitrag. Ich selbst erwarte täglich das Inkasso-Schreiben. Da allgemein eine große Unsicherheit über die tatsächlichen Konsequenzen herrscht, wäre es sehr nett, wenn Du über den weiteren Verlauf - positiv wie  auch negativ - kurz berichten könntest.


----------



## dvill (22 Juni 2007)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*



chked schrieb:


> Da allgemein eine große Unsicherheit über die tatsächlichen Konsequenzen herrscht


Ich blicke gerade nicht durch. Was ist unsicher?


----------



## panky (26 Juni 2007)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*

Ich kann nur allen empfehlen, bei der Ihrem Wohnort zuständigen Kripo oder Staatsanwaltschaft Anzeige wegen Verdachts des Betrugs (wenn bezahlt worden ist) oder versuchten Betrugs (wenn noch nicht bezahlt) zu erstatten. Nur wenn viele Anzeigen gegen die Betreiber gemacht werden, kommt man auch an die Hintermänner.

Seit einiger Zeit betreibt die Internet Service AG mit Sitz in CH 6343 Rotkreuz mit der Masche genoglogie.net das Ziel an unberechtigtes Geld zu kommen. Nochmals, ich kann nur empfehlen sofort Anzeige zu erstatten. [ edit] 

Die Internet Service AG mit Sitz in CH 6343 Rotkreuz hat übrigens ein Servicetelefon mit der Vorwahl (0042) aus Tschechien.


----------



## Immo (26 Juni 2007)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*

könnte fast wörtlich mein Posting hierher kopieren 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=196628#post196628

Wie in Deutschland Betrugsanzeige gegen schweizer oder tschechische 
Staatsangehörige erstattet  werden soll, hat noch in keinem  einzigen Forum 
oder Blog jemand erklären können. 
Damit kein Irrtum aufkommt, ich verabscheue deren Machenschaften. 
Man sollte aber bitte auf dem Boden der Realität und des Machbaren  bleiben. 

Was die angeblichen Zahlungspflichten bzw Forderungen  betrifft kann sich 
jeder hier informieren,  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935 
dort ist alles gesagt, was dazu zu sagen ist und  zwar rechtlich fundiert.


----------



## panky (26 Juni 2007)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*

Zwischen Deutschland und  z.B. der Schweiz bestehen Rechtshilfeabkommen. Aus diesem Grund kann jede Staatsanwaltschaft sich an die Justizbehörde des entsprechenden Landes wenden und um Ermittlungen bitten. Ein Problem könnte darin zu sehen sein, dass die Staatsanwaltschaft den Tatbestand des Betruges in dem Vorgang nicht sieht. Offensichtlich ist es aber so, dass bewusst eine vorsätzliche Täuschung bzw. Irreführung beim Teilnehmer verursacht und dadurch eine Schadensgefährdung hervorgerufen wird. Wenn keiner etwas unternimmt, passiert auch nichts. Vielleicht findet sich doch eine Staatsanwaltschaft, die ein Sammelverfahren durchführt.
Gruß Panky


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Juni 2007)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*



panky schrieb:


> Vielleicht findet sich doch eine Staatsanwaltschaft, die ein Sammelverfahren durchführt.



eher glaube ich daran, dass Weihnachten und Ostern auf einen Tag fällt. Lies 
dich mal  durch das Forum seit den Dialertagen durch. Wenn du dann noch 
Illusionen hast, schön für dich...

PS: selbst mit Rechtshilfeabkommen  muß der Betrugsvorwurf erstmal substantiiert werden
So schlicht, wie sich das der kleine Moritz vorstellt, ist das nicht, da sind schon wesentlich
 größere  Fische  durch die Maschen des Gesetzes geschlüpft.


----------



## johinos (27 Juni 2007)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*



panky schrieb:


> Ich kann nur allen empfehlen, bei der Ihrem Wohnort zuständigen Kripo oder Staatsanwaltschaft Anzeige wegen Verdachts des Betrugs (wenn bezahlt worden ist) oder versuchten Betrugs (wenn noch nicht bezahlt) zu erstatten.


Wo läge die Täuschung? Es wird doch auf die Kosten hingewiesen. Strafanzeige ist doch nur dann sinnvoll, wenn sich niemand im Hause des Rechnungsempfängers angemeldet hat. Und dann "gegen Unbekannt" - es gibt seltsame Zeitgenossen die es lustig finden, andere mit unberechtigten Rechnungen zu versorgen. Und wenn die Ermittlungen "gegen Unbekannt" dann ergeben, dass Anschrift und IP-Daten woanders gekauft worden sind - ok.

Es gilt natürlich, dass jeder nur das bezahlen soll, was er bestellt hat - und sonst garnichts. Und wenn er so unvorsichtig war, nicht alles auf der Webseite zu lesen, bevor er seine Daten eingab und auf "Starten" klickte - das heißt noch lange nicht, dass er bezahlen muss:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=195028#post195028 

Man muss halt durchhalten, im Zweifelsfall ist Aussitzen gefragt: Knicken, lochen, abheften - fertig.


----------



## panky (27 Juni 2007)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*



johinos schrieb:


> Wo läge die Täuschung? Es wird doch auf die Kosten hingewiesen. Strafanzeige ist doch nur dann sinnvoll, wenn sich niemand im Hause des Rechnungsempfängers angemeldet hat. Und dann "gegen Unbekannt" - es gibt seltsame Zeitgenossen die es lustig finden, andere mit unberechtigten Rechnungen zu versorgen. Und wenn die Ermittlungen "gegen Unbekannt" dann ergeben, dass Anschrift und IP-Daten woanders gekauft worden sind - ok.



Was meinst du konkret damit? Anzeigen sollte der, der die Rechnung bekommen hat, egal ob bezahlt oder nicht. Natürlich können die "Forderungen" nicht eingetrieben werden.
Die Auslegung des Betrugstatbestandes beruht z. B. auf bewusster Irreführung, was ja diese Masche ist. Anzeige schadet auf jeden Fall nicht.


----------



## Insider (27 Juni 2007)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*



panky schrieb:


> Anzeige schadet auf jeden Fall nicht.


Das sehen aber die Fachleute anderes. Mal eben eine Anzeige zu erstatten, um Manpower bei den Behörden sinnlos zu blockieren, ist zumindest nach meiner Meinung auch nicht gerade erfolgversprechend. Ob der Verwaltungsaufwand das in der Regel zu erwartende Ergebnis einer Anzeige (nämlich deren Einstellung) rechtfertigt, wage ich stark zu bezweifeln.


----------



## johinos (27 Juni 2007)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*



panky schrieb:


> Die Auslegung des Betrugstatbestandes beruht z. B. auf bewusster Irreführung, was ja diese Masche ist. Anzeige schadet auf jeden Fall nicht.


Wo bitte liegt die Irreführung, wenn da auf der Anmeldeseite sowas steht wie (auch wenn ganz unten): _"Der einmalige Preis für einen xx-Monats-Zugang zu xx beträgt xx EUR inkl. gesetzlicher Mehrwertssteuer"_ ?

Ich denke ja, wir meinen dieselbe Anmeldemaske. 

Die Anzeige schadet dann sehr wohl: Für das unnütz beschriebene Papier müssen Bäume gefällt werden. Von der vertanen Arbeitszeit mal garnicht zu reden.

Die Masche liegt darin, dass der Anmeldende davon ausgeht, das sei kostenlos wie so vieles im Netz, die wollen halt nur die Personaldaten für ihr offenes  Social Engineering. Man verzichtet doch schließlich gerne auf den  Selbstdatenschutz.

Und weil das so ist, könnte es sein, dass kein gültiger Vertrag zustande kam, siehe oben. Da ist aber erstmal nichts strafbares dran.


----------



## Immo (28 Juni 2007)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,490775,00.html


			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> Vorsicht! Unseriöse Portale
> .....
> .....
> SPIEGEL ONLINE bat Genealogie Ltd. um ein schriftliches Statement zu den Vorwürfen, hat bislang jedoch noch keine Antwort erhalten.


----------



## majorpain (10 Juli 2007)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*

Bin leider reingefallen auf Lebenscheck.com reigefallen habe heute mal Strafanzeige gestellt gegen die habe gestern einen Brief von einem Inkassobüro bekommen. Komisch war ich war nicht der einzigste bei der Polizei. Da hat doch nochmals einer ein brief bekommen von dem gleichen Inkassobüro.

Aber erlich gesagt habe etwas rumgegoogelt und habe eine Seite gefunden ihre-rezpete.de gehört man klaubt es nicht der InterServ AG nun Hauptsitz in Duba gleiche P.O. Box und es gibt einen Administrativer Ansprechpartner und der wohnt nichtmal so weit weg von mir. Bei effili.de auch gleicher name drinnen alles komisch finde ich wenigstens


----------



## tuxedo (11 Juli 2007)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*

Am besten Du liest diesen Thread hier und lässt Dir von dem Inkasso-Unternehmen keine Angst einjagen.


----------



## Coolboy (21 August 2007)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*

Ich weiss nicht, was ich noch machen soll. Ich habe auch mal diesen Test gemacht auf genealogie.de. Aber erst vor ungefähr einer Woche bekam ich eine SMS von einem mir unbekannten Absender und zwar: genlogie.net. mit einer Drohung der Einleitung rechtlicher Schritte. Dass ich nicht lache... Und zum Schluss stand da noch: Mit freundlichen Grüssen Ihr genlogie.net Team. Dabei habe ich doch dummerweise bei einem Test von genealogie.de mitgemacht.. Wie kommt das??


----------



## jupp11 (21 August 2007)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*

Ist das dein Problem, wenn die nicht mal selber wissen, wie sie heissen? 
 Läßt tief auf die "Seriosität" der Knaben  schliessen


----------



## dvill (6 September 2007)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*

FR: Prozessbeginn gegen Firma


> "Die leben davon, dass 30 Prozent zahlen und der Rest Amok läuft", sagt der Berliner Anwalt Thomas Schulte.
> 
> Den Betrug nachzuweisen gelingt Hauptkommissar Dieter Vogel, Betrugsdezernat Frankfurt, fast nie. Er kann nur präventiv arbeiten: "An der Haustür lässt sich kaum jemand auf schnelle Geschäfte ein. Im Internet sind die Leute viel unbekümmerter." Warum, ist manchen ein Rätsel.
> 
> Heute wird vor dem Frankfurter Landgericht eine Abmahnung der Wettbewerbszentrale gegen die Ahnenforschung Ltd. verhandelt. Es könnte ein richtungsweisendes Urteil werden.


----------



## Wembley (6 September 2007)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*

Vom selben Link der von meinem Vorposter dvill reingestellt wurde:



> "Unseriöse Seiten", sagt Google-Pressesprecher S. K., "sind uns absolut ein Dorn im Auge." Auf Hinweis der FR kündigte Google an, beide Seiten prüfen und gegebenenfalls verbieten zu lassen.


Guten Morgen, Google. Seiten dieser Art sind doch schon seit ca. 20 Monaten in der Google-Werbung dauerpräsent. 

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Captain Picard (6 September 2007)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*



Wembley schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, Google. Seiten dieser Art sind doch schon seit ca. 20 Monaten in der Google-Werbung dauerpräsent.


Sie sind nicht nur präsent, sondern  Google  läßt aus Unwissenheit, Dummheit oder Chuzpe 
zu, dass  beworbene  Abzockerseiten nicht mit der Startseite  auf der der Preis  deutlich lesbar steht, 
aufgerufen werden,  sondern direkt auf die zweite Anmeldeseite verlinkt wird, mit der  absichtlich fast 
unsichtbaren Preisfußnote. Damit macht  sich Google  aus welchen Gründen auch immer zum 
Handlanger der Abzocke.


----------



## Computerkolbin (1 November 2007)

*Internet Abzocke bei Gene...de*

Hallo.
Ich weiß, dass dieses Thema schon öfter behandelt wurde und hab auch fast alle Texte und Verbraucherschutzseiten gelesen. Bei mir liegt der Fall ein wenig anders, da die Leute, die meinen, ich hätte einen Vertrag abgeschlossen, "nur" meine Email-Adresse haben. Ich hab denen nie meine Adresse gegeben, und die ganze Post (im Augenblick sind wir bei Mahnung No.2) läuft über den PC. Die Drohung mit der IP Adresse und der Schufa hatten wir auch schon und einen Muster Brief mit Einsprüchen der Verbraucherzentrale hab ich schon gemailt.
Die Emailadresse haben die, glaub ich,weil ich nen Newsletter abonniert habe.
Gehe ich Recht in der Annahme, dass ich das ganze "aussitzen" kann?

Danke im Vorraus Computerkolbin


----------



## Franziska (1 November 2007)

*AW: Internet Abzocke bei Gene...de*

Lesen, lesen, lesen!

http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicherheit-im-internet/abo-und-vertragsfallen/


----------



## Computerkolbin (1 November 2007)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*

Danke, hab ich auch gelesen, ich wollte doch nur wissen, ob die nicht noch weniger Chancen  haben, wenn sie keine zustellfähige Postadresse haben?
Und außerdem find ich das schon beängstigend, wenn solche Leute nur mit ner Emailadresse "bewaffnet",den Versuch machen, Geld einzutreiben.Also lernen wir daraus, dass man nicht mal mehr die Email rausgeben soll. Schon heftig ,oder?
Danke nochmals C.


----------



## Franziska (1 November 2007)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*



Computerkolbin schrieb:


> ich wollte doch nur wissen, ob die nicht noch weniger Chancen  haben, wenn sie keine zustellfähige Postadresse haben?


Drei mal null ist null ...


----------



## sascha (1 November 2007)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*

Und ein Zehntel von 0 Chance ist auch null


----------



## Computerkolbin (1 November 2007)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*

Danke, auch wenn das jetzt "höhere Mathematik" war, hab ich jetzt doch etwas weniger Angst vor der nächsten Mail.
c


----------



## Computerkolbin (2 November 2007)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*

Hallo und P.S.
Heute kam per Post! die letzte Mahnung...Haben die irgentwie doch die Postadresse rausbekommen! Aber ich werde es weiter aussitzen.
Gruß C.


----------



## Captain Picard (2 November 2007)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*



Computerkolbin schrieb:


> Aber ich werde es weiter aussitzen.
> Gruß C.


Besorg dir  einen schönen weichen Sessel (falls  du ihn nicht schon hast). Du 
 wirst viele Wochen und  Monate mit aussitzen verbringen 
Irgendwann  hört das Affentheater auf.


----------



## Captain Picard (8 April 2008)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*

Die  direkten Nachfolger ( de facto identisches Layout , nur andere URL) 
von genealogie.de sind namen-ahnen.de  und namen-und-ahnen.de

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=51335


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (4 Juni 2008)

*Genealogie*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Irgendwann  hört das Affentheater auf.


Wie man angehangenem, anonymisiertem Scan der 2. Mahnung von der Anwaltskanzlei G. in München von voriger Woche entnehmen kann, verzichtet man neuerdings auf das was-da-noch-kommen-könnte Geplänkel. Auch hat man sich anscheinend ein neues Layout gegönnt und Frau Rechtsanwältin lässt ihren Themenschwerpunkt (Strafrecht) auch nicht mehr raushängen.

Sie (man) schreibt jetzt nur noch:



> Bitte machen sie sich bewusst, dass im Fall einer erfolgreichen Zahlungsklage weitere erhebliche Kosten auf Sie zukommen werden.


Na und? Bitte, Frau G. seien sie hier doch erstmal erfolgreich und klagen sie doch endlich überhaupt mal! Oder ist ihrem Auftraggeber der Sinn fürs wesentliche vergangen (worden)?

:handreib:


----------



## HUmax (4 Juni 2008)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*

test warnt vor der Rechtsanwältin  G.: http://www.test.de/themen/steuern-recht/meldung/-test-warnt/1680912/1680912/


----------



## A John (4 Juni 2008)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*



HUmax schrieb:


> test warnt vor der Rechtsanwältin  G.: test.de - test warnt - Meldungen - Steuern + Recht - Tests + Themen - Stiftung Warentest


Was mich wundert, dass die Kammer ausgerechnet gegen die  G. anrennt.
Bobele vom Inkassodezernat oder der Tanker- Olli z.B., haben da sehr viel härter auf die Tonne geklopft. Da ist mir aber nicht bekannt, dass denen die Kammer ans Bein pinkeln will. :roll:


----------



## Reducal (5 Juni 2008)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*



			
				test.de schrieb:
			
		

> "Offenbar soll der Berufsstand Anwalt dafür herhalten, Verbraucher einzuschüchtern“, *vermutet* Jurist .... von der Verbraucherzentrale Brandenburg.


Er vermutet das was andere längst wissen. Wieso eigentlich Brandenburg, München hat doch selbst eine Verbraucherzentrale?



			
				test.de schrieb:
			
		

> Der Rechtsanwaltskammer München liegen Beschwerden gegen die Anwältin vor. Es wurde ein berufsrechtliches Verfahren eingeleitet.


Ausfluss daraus könnte ja z. B. die Änderung des Layouts und damit auch die geminderte Aussagekraft der neuerlichen Schreiben sein > HIER <. Schade, dass wir den tatsächlichen Gegenstand des Verfahrens auch nur vermuten können. Der nämlich könnte sich mit der einen oder anderern Randerscheinung beschäftigen, nicht aber mit der eigentlichen Sauerei.


----------



## Captain Picard (25 August 2008)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*

noch ein alias Projekt 

namens-forschung.net


----------



## dvill (25 Januar 2009)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*

Wettbewerbszentrale


> *Oberlandesgericht Frankfurt untersagt Genealogie Ltd. und NETContent Ltd. preisverschleiernde Onlineangebote*
> 
> Teure Abofallen im Internet haben vor Gericht keine Chance. Das zeigen die von dem Deutschen Schutzverband gegen Wirtschaftskriminalität e. V. (DSW) nunmehr in zweiter Instanz erfolgreich geführten Verfahren gegen die Unternehmen Genealogie Ltd. und NETContent Ltd.
> 
> ...


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Februar 2009)

*AW: Genealogie - Gleiche Masche wie üblich*

Feiert fröhliche Urständ unter neuer Briefkastenleitung

[noparse]http://genealogie.de/img/impressum.gif[/noparse]


----------

